# Hunterdon county NJ 4'' of snow



## Greg Aquila (Aug 14, 2005)

Here's some pics of my uncles house in hunterdon county this afternoon. I live in Woodbridge which is like 30 minutes away and we didnt get nothing like this. Iam kinda glad though because i have no equipment ready: D


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

nicenesswesport


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Send some here to Ohio.:waving:


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

signs of a great winter?!?!?!?


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

2-6" a little further north depending on location. I was busy all day and am going out with help in a little bit. I read once that if you live in a snow area you need to be ready by labor day. It isnt entirely false. This year everything came out of storage fine, but some years not so good and waiting on parts for days. Oh well here we go.


----------



## Greg Aquila (Aug 14, 2005)

shovelracer;618228 said:


> 2-6" a little further north depending on location. I was busy all day and am going out with help in a little bit. I read once that if you live in a snow area you need to be ready by labor day. It isnt entirely false. This year everything came out of storage fine, but some years not so good and waiting on parts for days. Oh well here we go.


Yeah i'll be getting all my equipment ready this weekend hopefully everything is going to work.Last year everything actually worked when i hooked it up but the first dec snow one of the plow pumps blew on me even after i had everything serviced.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

all this early snow is great i hope is last for a long time.


----------



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

looks like broken trees too.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

that pumpkin looks pissed!!!!!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*ITS A BEAUTIFUL THING  GO PHILSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good greg!ussmileyflag


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

I guess you guys got hammered in some spots down there. My mother works for a school district in hunterdon and the neighboring town got 14". They had no power today. We got 7.5" at my deepest account and zip on others 10 miles away. Weird storm, but if I was going to not make any money cause of the morning rain it minus well have snowed. Over all it worked out well. Even made a little today dealing with all the busted trees. Thankfully though no wakeup calls 20 minutes after I went to bed. My only complaint is the boss wiring harness I bought for my extra truck was wired backwards from the factory. Got to the lot to salt only to discover it spun backwards. I tested everything when I installed it, but never thought to look as to which way it was spinning. Oops. Back to leaves tomorrow.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Its looks so perrtypayup


----------

